# halfway decent sidekick free to a good home!



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

sidekick showed up with 3 gallon bags of shaddz, a bunch of live gills and a 14" chub. sidekick went to indiana, indian lake, lake loramie and grand lake to catch bait..... all i brung was a boat..... all conditions good, couldn't git nuthin to bite. :S even mellonhead can catch fish.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The bite is slow everywhere dipster..I will trade you mellon for whiz, at least whiz can get bait.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Jack you should see the shad i gave mellon dont let him fool you and say he got them


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nate, those Shad didnt do any good at all.

Dip/Jack, you better watch out, I bet that GWiz & I could take you two on in a little touney if you will...... Billy Are You With Me? Lets take the "Teachers" to school. 

NEXT YEAR..... MINI TOURNEY; Flathunter & Dip vs Billy G & H2O Mellon.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm, I seem to get the short end of this deal!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever.... Footloose


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It is on if we can ever set a date and place. The Mentors vs the Mellon whiz's


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good teams..... Jack & Dip have one thing in common: They are both old & tired.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Heard That!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap it's official: TEAM FOOTLOOSE vs TEAM OLD & TIRED!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

the heck with it all, I ain't ever fishing again. Baited my reels up and set them with the finger trigger in the crack of the picknick table and proceded to clamp on my rod holders and just when I tightened the second one my rod handle hits my wrist and the whole dam rig flies into the water. As I watch it sink and swim I reel my other in quick and proceed to cast for it. I finally snag the line and reel in a 5 pound channel. I grab the line off the lost rod/reel and it is snagged up fast. Line snaps and I am out 100+ bucks. Tried to snag the rod but to no avail. I hate fishing and everything that goes with it. Aint ever fishing again.

Dip was nice enough to offer a loan of one of his 100 rod and reels and refused to take the gas money I forgot to give him sunday on our skunked trip to the maumee. Stupid part is I thought to myself that a fish was gonna do just what it did and if it did would I jump in after it, I guess I wouldn't. Stupid fish. Gotta get off here and see what I need to order.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i got lots of bait holes round my house if anyone wants some large and i do mean LARGE were talking 17 inch shad i got some infact i got alot let me know


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Billy, I sent ya a PM


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hate fishing and everything that goes with it. Aint ever fishing again.


Bill, I have said that many times over the years, but somhow I keep going


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Listen hear Mellonhead, I do believe I can walk farther than you toting just as much tackle, and uphill to boot!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, I got a new ugly stik catfish rod, just like the ones you had, if you are ever down this way you can have it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Somehow you are right FLATHUNTER. I think I was about to die on the trip back from "The Other Side".


----------

